# New S&W sheild 9mm



## Perdido Duct Cleaning (Mar 13, 2012)

Just released by S&W

Smith and wesson sheild 9mm, single stack 

Thinner than G26, better trigger than a kahr

Only downside so far is weight 19 oz, so heavier than a kahr


Ive put 150rds thru mine, flawless, shoots great (similar to the PPS)

comes with a 7rd flush fit and an 8rd extended (if anyone buys a sheild and wants to, I will *trade* my extended mag for a *flush fit*, i dont use mags with pinky extensions)

if you have been looking for a carry piece and the g26 is too fat for you and you just dont like the kahr, then this is a good medium

under $449 street price

here is some online reviews for those who havent seen this gun, as of today no stores in Pcola have these in stock, been calling them every day, got mine from an FFL buddy who had one reserved

Trigger feels great, almost no travel, diffrent than a standard m&p trigger

Great IWB carry gun, too long for pocket carry *unless you can pocket carry a g26*


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks nice but I will stick with a Glock and 10 rds.


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks nice! My wife has a PPS but prefers to carry her db380 most of the time. I have been carrying the PPS in a CrossBreed type holster inside the waist ban and it is VERY comfortable. I find it easy to carry an extra clip in the pocket as well.

My XDm carries pretty good and would be the preferred option if shtf but I forget all about the PPS it's so comfortable. I think a single stack 9mm like the the PPS or the S&W Shield is ideal for everyday carry. 

I may have to check out the Shield and see if it shoots as straight as the PPS. The wife has made it clear that the PPS is not mine.


----------



## Perdido Duct Cleaning (Mar 13, 2012)

After owning multiple DB9s/380s i cannot trust them with my life, they just have too many problems for me (triggers breaking, frame seperation), but then again i shoot my carry guns, enough to trust them 

The only downfall i can see so far is the heavy 19 oz unloaded weight, for some guys that carry 1911s this is light, but for those used to pocket 380s, its twice their weight

If any problems occur i will post it, im not a fan of any company so i let it be known when i have any troubles that arent shooter related


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Was looking at the S&W web sight and saw it yesterday,looks like a winner with out actually putting hands on or fired.I like so far.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Fondled one today at Jimmys, picked up a PM9 instead


----------



## Perdido Duct Cleaning (Mar 13, 2012)

Yea the kahr cm/pm9 is smaller, easier too carry

the only thing this gun as over that is the trigger


If anyone buys a shield and wants to have 2 of the same mags, im willing to trade my new 8rd extended mag for a flush fit 7rd


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah I was looking for a gun for pocket carry, and the PM9 fits the bill quite well. Gonna take it to the range this weekend to see how it shoots.. Was looking at a PPS also but if I go single stack again I will consider the Shield as well.. Keep us updated on how that thing performs..


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

FUPAGUNT said:


> Yeah I was looking for a gun for pocket carry, and the PM9 fits the bill quite well. Gonna take it to the range this weekend to see how it shoots.. Was looking at a PPS also but if I go single stack again I will consider the Shield as well.. Keep us updated on how that thing performs..


I heard (from you) that glock is putting out a new 1911, you should just carry one of those!


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Does it have different backs traps for the grip?


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

aaronious45 said:


> I heard (from you) that glock is putting out a new 1911, you should just carry one of those!


Lol that pic is fake man, it'll never happen..


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

aaronious45 said:


> Does it have different backs traps for the grip?


No, non-interchangeable.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Gravity3694 said:


> No, non-interchangeable.


That may be a good thing, less to break and nothing to pinch...


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

interchangeable straps just add size to something, if someone wanted a fatter gun they would go with a glock 

The sheild is a real PPS killer, same weight/feel, far cheaper price


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

Lloyd said:


> interchangeable straps just add size to something, if someone wanted a fatter gun they would go with a glock
> 
> The sheild is a real PPS killer, same weight/feel, far cheaper price


I don't know about that. PPS has come down in price and is better built imo. It is a naturally straight shooter as well. While the mag release may seem odd at first it actually might help to prevent an accidental mag release in a high stress situation. I don't consider either a pocket gun however. They seem a little big for that. For me the Ruger LCP, DB380, or Kahr 380 are true pocket carry guns. The DB9 is the only 9mm I can comfortably put in a pocket. You guys must wear some baggy pants if you stuff a pps or shield in your pocket and forget about it.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

You want a real pocket gun go with the smallest and lightest, the KelTec 3PAT and PF9, good quality, less price and suitable for pocket carry.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

aaronious45 said:


> That may be a good thing, less to break and nothing to pinch...


Keeps the cost down and in such a small size its useless.

I've never heard of a M&P backstrap breaking.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Gravity3694 said:


> Keeps the cost down and in such a small size its useless.
> 
> I've never heard of a M&P backstrap breaking.


Well apparently no one has ever been pistol whipped with a m&p...lol


----------



## cmhlms (Apr 21, 2012)

where did you get the sheild?. Does it jump around? Is it easy to keep on target? I have an M&P 40 but do not wish to carry it all the time and I am thinking hard on selling my Makarov .380 and buying the shield. Any info helps.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

aaronious45 said:


> Well apparently no one has ever been pistol whipped with a m&p...lol


I remember when I was in Academy once and someone decided to buy a Beretta 92FS over a Glock 17 because he believed that the Glock was, "too soft" to pistol whip someone with.


----------

